# Inspirational Vivariums.



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

A hunt through DendroBoard, I thought i'd compile just a few vivs that not everyone will have seen, either for inspiration or even just to appreciate :

sNApples 44 gallon - Scape 1 :


Scape 2 :










sNApples 90 gallon :










Grimms 'Peninsula' :










Rafs slice of the rainforest :










Doperdersons 90 gallon Euro style :









Ghettopieninjas 30 gallon rock build :



Tedthefrogs Tree Stump 'Euro Style' 40 gallon :










Arielelfs 65 gallon :










Bojans Vertical setup :



RedEyedTroFrogs Terribilis setup :










And finally eric2_changs stunning frog room :


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

cool choices:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Roberthvaleras 'Antique' viv :










VicSkimmrs Euro style setup :










Ghazanfars setup :


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Seen all these and have to agree, inspirational. Thanks for the post. This is like porn to me.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Seen all these and have to agree, inspirational. Thanks for the post. This is like porn to me.


Eric Changs frog room is the holy grail for me - clean, clinical and every tank stunning:notworthy:

I take it you've done the same as me - searched for 5 star rated threads / most replies and most views also?:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Eric Changs frog room is the holy grail for me - clean, clinical and every tank stunning:notworthy:
> 
> I take it you've done the same as me - searched for 5 star rated threads / most replies and most views also?:lol2:


I've actually been on dendroboard so much I remember them all being posted.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've actually been on dendroboard so much I remember them all being posted.


I remember about 80% of them. Some were before my foray into PDFs.


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

That rockwork in Arielelf's always gets me, cannot look at that viv enough!


----------



## ryan123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! some amazing setups! Makes me feel ashamed of mine! :gasp: I think i need to improve mine!


----------



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

insporational indeed. cant wait for my plants to florish!


----------

